# Long Term Food Storage



## Dani3lBoon (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello, I found this site for Long Term Food Storage, seems strange but I was looking for xmas presents and found this site.
I decided to give it a try along with ordering some toys for the kids and I have to admit, the price was very fair and the food
was actually pretty good...

Give them a try if you want some food storage, I will order some more..

Long Term Food Storage


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

They sell kids toys and M.R.E's. yea i dont know if i will be purchusing off this site. especaily as you only have this one post. However i could be wrong, hope to hear more from you.

-Anthony


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm, I don't buy my food at Toys R Us. Not sure I'd buy my food from an online toy store either. Maybe the big buckets of cereal come with a toy inside.


----------



## Dani3lBoon (Dec 21, 2012)

Just letting you know about the site... no train in my food, but if you find a better price somewhere else let me know... 

As far as first post, I have been a long time member of the XD forums and I am not a noob, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Dani3lBoon said:


> Just letting you know about the site... no train in my food, but if you find a better price somewhere else let me know...
> 
> As far as first post, I have been a long time member of the XD forums and I am not a noob, sorry to burst your bubble.


I have found Wise Foods online for a bit cheaper. About 20 or 30 dollars in comparable buckets. Can't remember which site I saw it on. I'll have to do some searching and see if I can find you the link.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Dani3lBoon said:


> Just letting you know about the site... no train in my food, but if you find a better price somewhere else let me know...
> 
> As far as first post, I have been a long time member of the XD forums and I am not a noob, sorry to burst your bubble.


First, I like your choice of the XD :grin:

Since you have been around a while then you have seen a number of people who's 1st and only post was to sell and or scam. Just getting a little gun shy.

I'm glad you finally decided to jump into the fray. Hope to hear from you more often.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Costco is cheaper...


----------

